# Possible Replacement Yeast?



## peas_and_corn (18/12/06)

Hey, I'm interested in making this recipe and it suggests to use wyeast 3942. However I only have wyeast 3333 available to me. Is this a suitable replacement?

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Stuster (18/12/06)

No. You need a Belgian yeast. It doesn't have to be a wheat beer yeast. Any of the Belgian yeasts would be ok, I'd say. Maybe the man himself can suggest the perfect substitution.


----------



## neonmeate (18/12/06)

wyeast 3333 might make an interesting weizenbock with that recipe, but what you really want is a belgian yeast. 3333 is for hefeweizens. so go for any of the belgian yeasts: 1762, 3522, 3787, etc.

small dog fast typer.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/12/06)

You're game P&K :lol: 

Actually was a lovely drop. I only originally used the 3942 because I had a big slurry left over from a Wit. Any Belgian strain should get you there. A dedicated Trappist strain would be probably even better.  

Enjoy the beer. I really loved it. 

Edit: 3942 had great plum esters that seemed to work well with the style.

3942 Belgian Wheat Yeast. Estery, low phenol producing yeast from small Belgian brewery. Apple, bubble gum and plum like aromas with a dry but fruity finish. Flocculation - medium; apparent attenuation 72-76%. (64-74 F, 18-23 C)

Warren -


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/12/06)

ahh ok, best to go the Belgian way. So, which of the Belgian yeasts should I go for? There are a few, and certainly some would be more appropriate than others.


----------



## DJR (18/12/06)

3787 AKA WLP530 is a pretty good all purpose Trappist yeast. :beerbang:


----------



## bindi (18/12/06)

DJR said:


> 3787 AKA WLP530 is a pretty good all purpose Trappist yeast. :beerbang:



Ditto  *3787*


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> You're game P&K :lol:
> 
> Actually was a lovely drop. I only originally used the 3942 because I had a big slurry left over from a Wit. Any Belgian strain should get you there. A dedicated Trappist strain would be probably even better.
> 
> ...






DJR said:


> 3787 AKA WLP530 is a pretty good all purpose Trappist yeast. :beerbang:




Well, my LHBS doesn't have the 3787 either :angry: so I think I'll be putting this recipe off until I get back from Japan- and then I'll be able to get him to order it in.

Warren- yeah, a little game but I want to go into styles I haven't before. Your recipe looks really great so I want to give it a go.

Cheers for the advice everyone,

Dave


----------



## neonmeate (18/12/06)

3942 is listed on all the yeast comparison lists as "De Dolle" with a big question mark next to it. If it is from De Dolle I certainly wouldn't limit it to Belgian witbiers. De Dolle make about 10 beers and none of them is a witbier. De Dolle Dulle Teve is an amazing tripel.
I should give that yeast a go soon, specially as I have now taken my monastic vows and am only brewing Belgians for the rest of my life. :beer:


----------



## bindi (18/12/06)

neonmeate said:


> have now taken my monastic vows and am only brewing Belgians for the rest of my life. :beer:


 

Love it   I can give up everthing except.....Guess  LOVE brewing Belgians though.


----------

